# Funny pictures :D



## maxpayne_lhp

Hey all, let's post up some funny stuff we've been collecting 
Mine first:








This screen capture was taken by me when I was on MS Office Picture Manager


----------



## AshleytheGreat

*Unglist Dog Contest*

:console: Dog Officially World's Ugliest

SANTA BARBARA, Calif. (AP) - The owners of the other contestants in this
year's World's Ugliest Dog Contest may have thought their pooches had a
chance - until they saw Sam.
The 14-year-old pedigreed Chinese crested recently won the Sonoma-Marin
Fair contest for the third consecutive time, and it's no surprise.
The tiny dog has no hair, if you don't count the yellowish-white tuft
erupting from his head. His wrinkled brown skin is covered with
splotches, a line of warts marches down his snout, his blind eyes are an
alien, milky white and a fleshy flap of skin hangs from his withered neck. 

And then there's the Austin Powers teeth that jut at odd angles from his mouth.
He's so ugly even the judges recoiled when he was placed on the judging table, said proud owner, Susie Lockheed, of Santa Barbara.
"People are always horrified when I kiss him. He may turn into a prince yet. He's definitely a toad," she said. "I always thought he'd be great on greeting cards or on a commercial for Rogaine."
Sam, who's pushing 15, has something of a cult following after winning
the contest - and fans' hearts - for three years running.
"So many people have told me they've got his picture on their
refrigerator. He certainly has a little cult following," Lockheed said.
"I did years of professional musical theater and never achieved the fame Sam has."

http://www.foxnews.com/images/168815/0_21_070505_ugly_dog.jpg

^^i dont know how to just have the pic up and not the link.


----------



## Ghetto




----------



## fishfreaks

haha i love that kitty one! thats great :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

A Vietnamese taste 

This is used for my avatar in some boards (Read it carefully ) It doesn't mean you ha ha....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

*Some are against beer? *









What do you think ha ha?


----------



## fishfreaks

ok i got one for you guys. How much would you hate this? I know i certainly would.


----------



## mlefev

Hmm I wonder if they have a warranty for that. Poor computer.


----------



## fish_doc

Does that have a celeron or AMD processor?


----------



## shev

offensively great.^









probably the dumbest thing i have ever laughed at.^



















hahahaha









hahahah










hope it doesnt offend catholics or republicans.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha those are great shev, i love the lion on stilts!!


----------



## Ghetto

Some of you might not get this one especially the youngins. I have lots more but they might be to much for this site. I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Lydia

ok this youngin didn't get it. Could you tell me what it is or pm me?


----------



## fish_doc

Keep *INCOMMING*
I mean keep them comming.


----------



## Lexus

> hope it doesnt offend catholics or republicans.


 I spot Bill Clinton, hes a Democrat. lol


----------



## Ownager2004

wow funny pictures shev. That cat going off on that little kid is great. They need to write OWNED on that one.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

OWNEDager ha ha...
The batman one didn't really make sense to me 


> I have lots more but they might be to much for this site. I don't want to get banned.


Try some 'easy' ones


----------



## shev

I dont think the bat man thing is supposed to have a meaning, its just hella funny without one. or maybe it's some double entende that I dont get. either way, funny.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya it looks funny, symply so...


----------



## shev

hey ownager, heres an owned pic. I came across a funny site, owned.com lol.












ghetto, I know what you mean. its hard to find some non-offensive ones out there. and I thought the dead pope was bad... ever see "planes, trains and plantains"? 

My personal favorite owned pic of all time!!


















cant forget:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I dunno if this makes you laught. It was me (Kyle Katarn) surrounded by a bunch of Reborns.








Sorry if it's stupid lol

And this (Did I introduce? :S)








Some other nig and nag 









Wow, so romantic! 









Well so-called romance ha ha








Yuna!


----------



## fishfreaks

hahaha that cat fight is funny shev


----------



## Lydia

I thought the batman one was hilarious...I just wasn't sure if there was supposed to be some deeper meaning to it or something, lol

shev: I don't get that last owned one...


----------



## Ghetto

Lydia said:


> I thought the batman one was hilarious...I just wasn't sure if there was supposed to be some deeper meaning to it or something, lol
> 
> shev: I don't get that last owned one...



Yeah I was just thinking some people may not get it since they probably didn't didn't watch the show. I use to love watching that show.


----------



## Ghetto




----------



## euRasian32

I'm going to try and use those .gif files as avatars, especially karateVSsumo


----------



## Pac-Man

Lydia: They were playing connect 4 (a game in which you have to be the first one to get 4 of your colored checkers in a row), and the guy that has the red checker is going to put it in a row that already has 3 red checkers, making it 4 in a row. Therefore that guy is going to win connect 4, and "own" the guy thats just sitting there. (I tried to explain it the best I could)


----------



## fishfreaks

hahaha i love that hopskotch one ghetto, thats hillarious


----------



## euRasian32

those .gifs are too big, too bad tho - me likey


----------



## flynngriff

Heh... If you look closely at the Connect 4 Owned photo, the red player has already won. I'm not impressed by a staged photo...

-Flynn


----------



## Beerleader

Yeah let me hurry and apply there heheh



































Great sidewalk chalk drawing


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Lol I would haved LOVED to see that.









^^see the kid in the middle?

1...2...3...4...5.............6?










This is not a pic but interesting!!


Count every "F" in the following text:
> 
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE
> SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI
> FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
> THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS...
> 
> (SEE BELOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MANY ?
> 
> ...................... 3?
> 
> WRONG, THERE ARE 6 -- no joke.
> READ IT AGAIN !
> 
> The reasoning behind is further down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain cannot process "OF".
> 
> Incredible or what? Go back and look
> again!! Anyone who counts 
> all 6 "F's" on the first go is a genius. Three is
> normal, four is 
> quite rare.


----------



## shev

nothing like some good ninja ownage!^



















^how ironic!^


----------



## Ghetto




----------



## Ownager2004

McOwn3D what more can you say, LOL
and did that little black cat get owned or what

And the award for funniest pictures goes to Shev!


----------



## fish_doc




----------



## shev

lol.

max, i like the romance one, but I have no idea who yuna is.

and the batman beating a shark is hilarious


----------



## fishfreaks




----------



## shev

lol, anything with mr T is instantly funny! ^^


----------



## fishfreaks

haha yeah the lungfish pic isnt funny, but i thought it was neat!


----------



## shev

fishfreaks, heres a funny video with MR T
I pity the fool who doesn't respect their mother....

http://muchosucko.com/modules/My_eGallery/gallery/Politics/Punchbab.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks

lol, that was great shev!!


----------



## shev

Not edited in any way. I saw the video in my western civ class. its true, thats donald duck the nazi.

hail hitler


----------



## shev

lol....



















HAhahahaha steven hawking joke^










hahahaha ironic.


----------



## blor

hahah...little boys
http://www.doverhk.com/discuz/attachments/RXYV_new20_450.jpg


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Donald Duck the nazi? Wow...

Well btw, some users have PMed me and tell that this thread is a little 'dirty' and 'political'... so please make it as 'clean' as possible... I know it's hard casue funny pics usually have critism purpose but please try to find some good, easy, mild jokes. (we have children aboard)

Thanks for everybody's cooporation.


----------



## Pareeeee

Here are some, lol....


----------



## euRasian32

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Donald Duck the nazi? Wow...


If you've read "Fast Food Nation", this would make sense.


----------



## shev

sorry max payne, I'll try and keep the vulgarity down. but to be fair I did have one political pic of both major parties.









this one is hilarious!^


----------



## fishfreaks

haha wow, thats amazing shev. it's strange what the people will do just for money. I dont have a pic, but i was out shopping today, and saw this shirt with two monkeys and it said scratch and sniff haha :lol: (I hope you get it)


----------



## shev

lol fishfreaks. I'd like to see the shirt 

I thought this was pretty funny


----------



## fishfreaks

lol, those are hilarious shev and babybaby! Theyre dumb but thats what makes them so funny :-D


----------



## shev

awww the irony


----------



## fishfreaks

hahahha, that's so sad


----------



## Ron the handyman

My take R.

_Note: a touchy pic has been removed._


----------



## IloveCichlids

Somehow I do not belive any of that is appropriate for this site!


----------



## mrmoby

I don't know......made me laugh.....


----------



## IloveCichlids

It might be funny to some but is definetely innapropriate for this site. Personally I am appalled at what I see here. If I wnat to see that type of stuff I will go elswhere, NOT HERE! Those types of pics are not suited for a-lot of the audience and/or members of this site.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Sorry these pictures are too unsuitable here... Gotta deleted them all.


> god i hope im not banned


No... but who knows if you are on the next spamming section!


----------



## Ghetto

hands free kit


----------



## fishfreaks

HAHA never thought of a hands free device that way!! :lol: I will keep my thoughts on the Bush one to myself!


----------



## fishfreaks

Here is one from my personal collection...funny dog..lol


----------



## Ron the handyman

some more R.


----------



## Ron the handyman

and some more R.


----------



## Ron the handyman

and more R.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha those are funny! i especially like the doggie one and the last!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol really cool pics!


----------



## fishfreaks

i've got a few more 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1089&stc=1
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1088&stc=1
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1090&stc=1


----------



## fishfreaks

haha i love that doggie one


----------



## Damon

Please resize your pics so they fit into the screen. Larger pics also require more bandwidth and not everyone has high speed access.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Let me guess, each of you posted each of the previous posts ^^^ ? 

Edit: Well Simpte hit the "Post reply" faster than me... well so for that point, I suggest using imageshack, you can generate code for clickable thumbnail for forum use...
Dear..


----------



## fishfreaks

wow sorry i didnt even see that. maybe the thread name should have 56k warning. i'll resize them


----------



## solar-ton

lol those blood parrots were in japan i saw the fat kids reflection LMAO


----------



## fishfreaks

i cant resize them, i added them as attachments im pmed max


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

It's ok... I put them as links.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> lol those blood parrots were in japan i saw the fat kids reflection LMAO


Why Japan? These kids are not fat at all...


----------



## AshleytheGreat

They didnt look fat to me. Doesnt the dye fade on the parrots?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Or the parrots DIE on the fade?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

lol ..doesnt the dye fade on the fish...liek doesnt the purple fade?


----------



## fish_doc

Yea dyed fish fade in color same goes with the injected fish. In addition to the stress that they are put through and the possible infection they can get.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Whats the different between dyed fish and injected fish?


----------



## shev

Injected fish have dye injected directly into them (like most indian glass fish). the other way uses dyed food, or maybe even an acid bath with dye int he tank (like with white skirt tetras).


----------



## fish_doc

Yea injected fish get color added with a needle and they will do dozens with the same needle before changing. With humans the needles are only good for one shot before they dull the same go for fish but the companies dont care. It would get to expensive for them to change it for every fish. Thus the added chance for infection. Plus when the fish are so small just think how big that needle seems to them. Kind of like sticking you with a garden hose. The dull point and size still would be about right. I dont know about you but I think that might hurt a bit going through the skin.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Wow people are so cruel. But hey their making a buck and thats all that matter. Pathetic. White skirts are dyed?


----------



## shev

AshleytheGreat said:


> Wow people are so cruel. But hey their making a buck and thats all that matter. Pathetic. White skirts are dyed?


no, not all of them. only if they are any other color than white (unless they are blackskirts of course)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Just run into these guys while I was shopping lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

But the point is that I forgot my light-saber home...


----------



## icp




----------



## fishfreaks

hahaha that's so dumb!!! hahahaha, i hope you didnt get that message icp!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol that inspires me 








=P


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Or this ^^


----------



## sisofafishlover

Lol, that one is funny! My computer has gotta be nominated for the dumbest computer in the world! Like, after it crashes, and all, it tells me "Windows is not working correctly" its like, what? You mean this black screen isn't how its suposed to be??? DUH! I think I figured out that it isn't working!!!!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol well... I screwed up in the first work... actually we can use keyboard...
How about this


----------



## sisofafishlover

Ha ha! Thats great! Just act casual, "who, what? Lost somthing? Nope, wouldn't know a thing about it". That would be crule though! But thats sooo funny! Why don't they have somthing on TV, like the Worlds funniest (and dumbest) computers!


----------



## shev

lame, but I liked it.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha heres a funny one :lol:


----------



## fishboy

i got a 6 on Ashleythegreat's puzzle thing on page 2! I'm a genius!!!(then why am i failing advanced math?)


----------



## AshleytheGreat

i love math. That lip pierced is on an air freshner!  i laughed at it, i remember.


----------



## Lara

That puzzle was very demorolising, I thought I was quite smart! :lol:


----------



## Hamm35924

ha poor gilbert


----------



## fishfreaks

hamm35924, your pics aren't showing up for me


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Me either.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

There wasn't a pic there, actually. Did you miss something, Hamm?


----------



## Hamm35924

oops i think i know, i'll try and fix it


----------



## shev

This is funny beacuse its a real picture.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Where's Bush? all I see is a big monkey in the way.


----------



## fishfreaks

babybaby, ever seen super size me?


----------



## shev

baby_baby, (<--- not chanting an insult at your sensitivity) I'd choose humor over any political party any day. That picture was funny beacuse it really was on the news. i dont know if you watch the news very much, but they obviously did not mean it like it showed up on television. i would laugh if it was kerry up there too.

cichlid man, that does remind me of another funny picture.

But I'll make it a link since it's rather large, and may be offensive.
bush monkey


----------



## Lydia

I don't think the mods should bring politics into this. I seem to recall that is a somewhat taboo subject on this board. I'm not saying that because I like Bush, I'm just saying it doesn't seem like a mod should start bashing someone. 

With that said, that link is hilarious, shev!


----------



## shev

Conan obrian rules.


----------



## fish_doc

Part of the problem is no one can use funny photos of clinton because they all push the limits on morality and what is allowed on the forum. So it becomes a one sided bashing. 
I agree we dont need another thread locked.


----------



## shev

LOL fishdoc, good point.

heres one to try and even it out.


----------



## fish_doc

We use that same voting machine in Illinois and we never have problems. LOL

See political humor like that is funny for everyone because it does not poke fun at specific leaders. LOL


----------



## shev

ok... just.... a few.... more...










I can tell its getting late. i laughed way too much at this. 






































nighty night


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

a lady eats crayons. this is too big to fit i think, so here is the link. it is totally appropriate. so anyone can look at it. 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/eatingcrayons.html


----------



## shev

Hahaha great find.


----------



## Hamm35924

hahaha ha thats pretty great


----------



## awesome kid

i like crayons and all that but eating them? that sounds a little, well wierd to me personally. still i have to say i cracked up when i read it, great find


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

the whole site is hilarious but only about five percent is really appropriate. i always laugh when i go there.


----------



## fish_doc

This one is for your females who love fish and makeup.








http://www.stupid.com/fishmakeup.htm


----------



## fishfreaks

Lol, that's pretty awesome fish doc!


----------



## fish_doc

Neat video about 1/2 way down on the page about pop. The end with the 2 liter bottle is cool.

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/experiment/00000024


----------



## fishfreaks

That's pretty neat fishdoc. did i miss them saying anything important, i can't hear them, my sound is messed up. I'll have to try that sometime :wink:


----------



## fish_doc

They just explain why pop sprays out of cans and bottles when shaken up and why lifesavers did the magic fountain. LOL


----------



## Lara

That crayon thing was hilarious, how diplomatic was the response! ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## shev

haha...









haaaa


----------

